

Bored PHP dev with 10 days to spare. What new webapp would you like me to code? - perkia

Hello!<p>I know my stuff in HTML5&#x2F;CSS, JavaScript&#x2F;jQuery, PHP5&#x2F;MySQL&#x2F;PDO, bits of Python... and I&#x27;m all for challenges!<p>Not that you necessarily care, but I&#x27;d like to build this project properly (clean code, OOP, MVC, ORM, CVS, unit&#x2F;acceptance testing, the works) and in particular I want to build it in PHP to try and learn Laravel &amp; Codeception.<p>TL;DR Please pitch me an original &amp; interesting webservice&#x2F;webapp to make; if I like it it&#x27;ll go live in two weeks :)
======
adrianlmm
Instead of build something, you could learn something new.

~~~
perkia
Well that's the idea! As I've written in my post, I'd like to build something
using Laravel (www.laravel.com) and Codeception (www.codeception.com) to learn
those two tools I've heard a lot about.

That said, I'd rather my webapp be used by real people, which is why I don't
want to build yet another blog engine, forum engine, CMS or xxxx clone.

------
sideproject
or...... you could check out one of these projects (sideprojectors.com)
(disclaimer - I maintain the site btw)

~~~
perkia
Well I tried, didn't find anything both free and worthwhile. There's a bunch
of overvalued ideas there; you might want to moderate the platform a little,
it's quite the turnoff...

------
mjhea0
git for excel

~~~
perkia
Go on....

~~~
mjhea0
excel is in desperate need of a version control system and for people to take
an approach similar to a developer - testing, validation, version control.

problems -

1\. cells have values and formulas. i've worked with excel enough to find that
often people do not care about whether the value is correct - as long as a
value is generated. i use python for testing and validation

2\. often a spreadsheet gets passed around to multiple teams. version control
is done using naming conventions, like financial_2013_09_12_v12.xlsx, etc.
this is no way to handle version control. serious problems emerge. some people
do their own thing.

finally - having a github for excel would be awesome for open source
collaboration. think of data scientists. etc.

